# FREE private 300 acre lease  FREE



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 31, 2008)

I am looking for two responsible guys to share in my vision for a private 300 acre tract that I have in Waynesville, Ga.

Instead of paying any money toward a lease I am looking for an investment of time and money for stands, feeders, and foodplots.

What I would like to see is at least six 30 gallon feeders placed in strategic locations throughout the property that are kept going year round. Also 6 to 8 ladder or lock on stands placed. And some small foodplots planted. 

Three guys total and we all pitch in to help make this happen. I believe that if we are very selective on what we harvest and limit the amount that we harvest in a year or two we can have a place that holds a lot of deer.

  Let me know what you think...
  Collin.


----------



## jimmystriton (Aug 31, 2008)

i sure wish you were closer i would jump all over that


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2008)

why so far away


----------



## Captfishnchip (Aug 31, 2008)

*Pm*

I sent you a message let me know if you got it
Thanks


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 31, 2008)

I got your message sent you a PM.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 1, 2008)

bmp


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Sep 1, 2008)

PM sent for a friend /co-worker of mine who lives  near your property. He is not on the forum but he would be a perfect fit  for what  you are looking for and he lives close enough to keep an eye on things. Very responsible ans ethical. His numbers are in the PM


----------



## droptine20 (Sep 1, 2008)

that sure is kind of ya to let a few guys do that..
most people would charge yeh an arm and leg for your lease.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 1, 2008)

NIce way to get a good thing going. I wish I was closer. I like to hunt the thick stuff but would plant that whole open area and not let anyone hunt it at least until the rut then draw straws each weekend. Might be hard to have 6 stands and 6 yearound feeders without being within 200 yds of the feeders. Most of my work would be toward the middle of the property to benefit the deer that spend more time on the property. Anyone around brooks county want to do something like this send me a PM.


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 2, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 2, 2008)

Where is this?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 2, 2008)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Where is this?



Waynesville, Ga


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Sep 2, 2008)

*pm*

pm sent...


----------



## scanda (Sep 3, 2008)

pm sent.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 3, 2008)

replied to all Pm's


----------



## Jim P (Sep 6, 2008)

I have tryed to E-mail you but it keeps coming back, I live in Atkinson and I'm a disabled vet would like to contact you, I do not have a day time job so would be able to work on your property while you are at work, could have the food plots etc. about donr before hunting season. Thanks Jim P


----------



## dirkster224 (Sep 8, 2008)

does the offer still stand for the property? I am in the Airforce and Im getting orders to moody in the next few months. and would love to help out with your managment program. I am a meat hunter so I am perfectly happy with does if that is what it takes and I dont mind the drive... should be about two hours

thanks
Chris


----------



## blsoutdoors (Sep 13, 2008)

Is this offer still available? If so then please contact me at blsoutdoors@yahoo.com  or please give me a call at (229)995-5793 or (229)669-7419.
Thank you,
Bernie


----------

